# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  NCK LOGER nkcbox promo 1350dh/130euro +11cable+5credit gratuit

## TIGER_GSM

_أما مفجأة عند شراء nckbox  نهديك 5
 كرديت بالمجان نعم بالمجان_ *خاص*_ ب-_ *NCK LOGER الخاص بأيفون و-htc هواوي وموتورولا وغيرها...*  *promo 10jour * *اشارة* *NCK LOGER* *سرفر لا يمكن تشغيله الا بوجود* *NCK BOX* **  *NCK LOGER متوفرة بحلة جديدة مخرج كارط للاستعمال اي كارط بوكس ك Z3X FG INFINITY ...في حالة تلف اي بوكس* *NCK LOGER CREDITES بعملية حسابية بسيطة تستخلص انك في مشروع مربح متال 1* *huawei ascend UNCLOCKER* *1 CREDIT**E ادن بكل بساطة* *همة في اي محل الصيانة *   *supported models*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

WITH NCK BOX sony ericsson E15i unlock ok Unlock procedure started, waiting for phone. Power off phone, keep BACK button and insert usb cable. Keep holding back key untill next prompt. Connecting to the server Please wait.... Send S1 Loader Loader is sent, please wait... Read device info. CXC : 1229-3641 IMEI : 01256000197764 EROM AID : 0001 LOADER AID : 0001 AID TAMP STATE : NOT_TAMPERED SE X8 GROUP - HOLD THE BACK KEY IMEI : 01256XXXX97764 - SE UNLOCK STARTED. - WAITING USER ACTION - WAITING PHONE Version : 2.1-update1 OK. Start comunication with phone... - WAITING PHONE - PHONE FOUND Changes appilied Check changes, wait.. Wait untill phone full power on. - STATUS: - UNLOCKED!! Wait untill phone full power on

----------


## TIGER_GSM

--- note3 Clone Imei Repair---- Action : IMEI REPAIR. Selected Samsung Clone:Galaxy S4 Clone(MT6572) IMEI for write : 354318046397186 Scanning for presents meta ports...
Detected(90) : Mobistel Cynus T1-CDC Serial (COM102) 
Skipping brom stage, meta port found.
Start sync target, waiting responce.....
BaseBand CPU : MT6572, E01
SW_VER : MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V1.P3
HW_VER : MBK72_WET_JB3_HSPA_HW
Meta mode conected ok, start reading phone....
Start repair imei : 1
Phone imei[1] : 35751XXXX58571
IMEI to repair: 3543xxxxxxxxxx
IMEI repair OK.
Read IMEI again.
Phone imei[1] : 3543xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## TIGER_GSM

Sprint S5 G900p done in seconds (ADB)Model Selected : SM-G900P Detecting phone, wait.... Found Device : b61b960b MODEL : SM-G900P
BOARD ID : MSM8974
PLATFORM ID : msm8974
OS VERSION : 4.4.2
BUILD ID : KOT49H
BUILD DATE : XXXXXXX
BUILD VERSION : KOT49H.G900PVPU1ANCB
SOFTWARE VERSION : G900PVPU1ANCB
IMEI : XXXX0452609046
(GSM)RIL VERSION : Samsung RIL v3.0
(GSM)BASEBAND : G900PVPU1ANCB
(RIL)SERIAL NUMBER : 00000000000
(RIL)SW VERSION : G900PVPU1ANCB
(RIL)(RIL)HW VERSION : G900P.04
Found Device : b61b960b
Checking Root access: True
Unlocking please Wait.
Unlock Done, Restarting Phone!
Total Time: 00:00:15

----------


## karimovic44

مالفرق بين 
nck dongle و nck box 
+ ثمن كل واحد منهما

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> مالفرق بين 
> nck dongle و nck box 
> + ثمن كل واحد منهما

 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
يمكنك زيارة سبورت خاص بهم  هناك ختلاف في دعم الهواتف متل nckbox تدعم أنواع كتيرة أكتر من dognle  وكدلك نوكيا وسامسونج +وفك شفرة عبر كابل مباشرة أخر ماانتج الفريق+ بوكس لها منفد rj45 +usb+منفد وضع كارت خاصة ببوكس أخر متل z3x أو best.......*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## karimovic44

لك الشكر أخي على الرد السريع

----------


## karimovic44

كم ثمن الدونغل

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

بوكس رائع وفيه العديد من الهواتف القديمة والجديدة انصح باشتراءه اصبح بوكس مهم ومنافس بالتوفيق اخي عماد

----------


## karimovic44

هل لا زال العرض ساري المفعول

----------

